# Hydraulic Multiplier Valve



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone used a hydraulic multiplier valve , manual or solenoid. I am thinking about getting one to put of the JD2510 so I can tilt and fold my new Pequea TT6201 tedder. Probably leaning towards the manual since this tractor is open station. Summit Hydraulics looks to be one of choice. Thanks for yall's help in advance.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Recent (1/29/19) post/topic about them although its title wouldn't have hit in your searches as it was title "more remotes"

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/91382-more-remotes/

Mark


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks , I did see some old posts in my search. I will look at this one .


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have two of the summit manuals for use on my 4010 and 2520 Deere's, really like them. Just turn around in the seat and move the lever. Pretty good fix for around $300 each.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks TJ


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

ive got the DV90-08S solenoid diverter valve from summit, works good. i know you are looking for multiplier but wanted to speak concerning summit reccomendations above. those guys are very helpful/knowledgeable if you ever need to chat with them. prices are good but seem to fluctuate, so if you are patient you can catch a $20 or so break.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Broadriver here is one hooked up.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Googled a Summit valve yesterday! their "buy now" price was $215.00

HTH, Dave


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

$215 is for a 24 GPM, a 13 GPM is less ($195), but neither attach directly to remotes. This has me thinking more, on how I'm going to adapt the old 5000 this year (to the tedder as well).

Larry


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks TJ Hendren. Ordered complete valve and fittings from Summit for $302. Supposed to be here tomorrow. Mine should look just like your setup. Do you think a mounting bracket is necessary or does the JD fittings hold it rigid enough?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

broadriverhay said:


> Thanks TJ Hendren. Ordered complete valve and fittings from Summit for $302. Supposed to be here tomorrow. Mine should look just like your setup. Do you think a mounting bracket is necessary or does the JD fittings hold it rigid enough?


They hold it well, however as a safety measure I place a bungie cord on the hoses and around the cylinder carrier on the back to support some of the weight. You will be surprised at how heavy it is, so do what you think is necessary .


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my hydraulic multiplier. I am going to run 2 short hoses from the tractor to the multiplier so I can mount it and make it easier to reach . I am going to mount it to the rockshaft cover on the right side. With it in the remote block it is very close to the top link. I do not use the top link for the tedder but this way I can leave the multiplier on the tractor at all times. Pictures to follow of course.


----------

